# Acupuncture and FET



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

So I have this huge dilemma.  Dh and I had our first fresh ivf cycle in April which turned out into a BFN and will be going for our first FET around Feb/March.  I have been placed on the long protocol so I will have to start meds in January.  Before I was told that I would be on the long protocol I was thinking of having acupuncture just to possibly increase my chances.  But then when I received the protocol I noticed that I was put on the long protocol which involves Down-Regulation (which means that there is a complete shut down of the whole hormonal system).  Acupuncture is meant to make the body function in the correct way as it should. 

So does anyone know whether acupuncture could end up working against the meds when Down-Regulation is involved?  Is it safe to have prior to FET?


----------



## Hopeful thinking 1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi Evan, I'm also just about to start all the meds for a FET I am currently having accupuncture and will likely be continuing to do so.  I also had it during my fresh cycle in August/September and I was fine with it and responded well.  If your unsure you could always ask the consultant I know that last cycle the consultant wanted to change the dates he saw me to fit in with my medical plans and offered me different accupuncture to suit the needs at the specific times.  

Hope this helps

Hopeful


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Evan

As you see from my profile signature I have had 4 attempts, and my last was FET, I started acupuncture about 2 months before this. I found this was a massive success even tho it ended in ectopic I think it destressed me and totally relaxed me. I get very anxious during treatment which was completely gone when having acupuncture.

I am starting FET again in March and will be starting treatment after Christmas!!

Good Luck with your treatment xxx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for your replies.

I had done acupuncture following my failed ivf cycle because my body was so out of balance for quite a while.  So I wanted to ensure that my body gets back to normal as quickly as possible before my FET.  

Clark, how many acupuncture sessions per week do you usually have during a cycle?


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Evan 

I had two for the first month then went down to one during treatment, I will be doing this again in the new year xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks clark.  I don't know if I can afford to go for two treatments a week because in addition to expenses for the cycle, we also have to pay for flights and accommodation since we have to travel overseas for treatment.  So I will try to start as early as possible before cycling with just once a week and I'll see how it goes


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

My Acupuncturist said one is plenty if you start early enough but i started quite late do thats why I got two...everything is so expensive!!!xx


----------

